# why doesnt it stop????



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka had calmed down for a few days after i pulled that nasty thing out of his wing and then we moved to a new appartment and he was fine up until yesterday and today. now hes back to his mean self. hes even started to attack my boyfriend too which he has never done since the time weve had him. hes always liked my boyfriend best and never bit him. but now he is. he bites so hard it stings and he breaks skin so much. hes bitten through my nails before. hes bitten me down to the bone before. he wont stop. we've tried time outs, we've tried ignoring him, we've tried the gingerbread man which scares him, we've tried everything. im at the point now where im just gonna leave him in his cage on the days he bites. see how long it takes him to understand he bites he doesnt get out of cage time. im at my wits end with him. i dont know what else to do. hes such a nasty mean bird im tired of bleeding daily.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww Tsuka you such a naughty boy for your mommy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont get it. i do everything i can for him. i make him a ledge to sleep on cuz i thought hed like it. he did but its like he doesnt appreciate it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey he is starting to think of the ledge as a nest spot and protecting it. If he is it might be best to take it out. Here are some links that might be helpful http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-behavior-issues-biting/why-parrots-bite.aspx, http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-behaviors/biting-behavior.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/search.aspx?q=bite He might also be afraid in the new house right now and does not want to come out. Hopefully you can find something that will help


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no he bit like that before the ledge. he bites when on hand or when on top of the cage when i go to pick him up. he bit my boyfriend the same way. he usually comes to you when you open his cage door to open it as he wants out. he bites out of the blue a lot


what i mean
























































































































the result of him biting dally for no reason


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and judging by the links you sent, he CHOMPS!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Naughty boy if he does not make you bleed each time, it is not a real bite. He might be telling you to leave him alone. It could be possible that you are unintentionally teaching him that biting gets him what he wants. Mabey a book like this https://www.healthybird.net/store/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=1233 or this https://www.healthybird.net/store/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=1653 might have more answers. Can you tell I like books


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha not a problem,, i like books too.

he makes me bleed 9/10 times. those pics arent of the worst times. i dont have the pain tolerance to wait that long for the camera. im gonna try the treat thing for when he behaves. like if he is picked up and doesnt bite. or if i have the camera and he doesnt bite. he hates the camera...


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been reading along with your issues with Tsuka and i have to say he reminds me ALOT of Birdie.

He will just bite out of random. 
Say hes on my shoulder and i go to get him to step up *CHOMP*.
Or simply even when i have him on my finger *CHOMP*
Trying to get him away from a certain area (ie: behind the tv which is like his "nest" and is now blocked off) results in a massive chomp and at one stage i was bitten 5 times, all resulting in blood, simply trying to get him out and step up.

Sometimes hes a little nightmare and ive simply started working less with him and interacting less with him. Sure he still comes for cuddles, But even then, mid way he will stop and bite then expect more cuddles like he didnt do anything.

I guess some birds have that "type" of personality where they seem more bolder and are more likley to bite. Buddy has never broken the skin nor bitten me in the way Birdie has before, infact of the three hes the little sook (similiar to Dally).

I dont have much advice but being in a similar situation ive stopped most interactions with Birdie unless its so move him around my room OR when he comes up to me wanting cuddles, The rest of the time i leave him by himself.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it may come down to it for tsuka. im tired of being shredded. hes only 10 months and hes such a little brat and im gonna try the things in those websites. if those dont work... im gonna just stop handling him.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just keep trying, he might be hormonal aswell http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx or mabey he is in the terrible two stage still.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes 10 months old, wouldnt surprise me but i also was told on here that it doesnt stop.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are hormonal during mating season but this terrible two's thing does eventually disappear. Sure Fuzzy can still be a brat at times but now its because he's guarding a nest or his perceived girlfriend. There are reasons besides him being a horny teenager. And he only ever really attacked my hubby for being near me (I'm another perceived girlfriend lol). Nibbling and biting is about the only way birds know how to say no to us when they don't want to do something. So if he doesn't want to leave the cage or the perch, leave him be. Less bites for you and he will eventually come out on his own. They're too curious not to!!!


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

I've got similar issues with my male Nibbler (aptly named haha) at the moment after I introduced another bird whom I suspect is a female (although I was hoping for a male but it's undeterminable with pied). He lashes out at me at times and also to the other bird, I suspect out of anger when he/she doesn't respond to his dances/singing cos it's a bub.

I've been giving the 12 hour long nights treatment (as much as I can do I'm afraid, apart from weekends) for 5 nights now and he's still pretty aggressive at times. I've read somewhere on here that it takes at least a week and results are dramatic when/if they happen. So I'm still holding onto hope.

I have since found that Nibbler is less aggressive when he's out of the cage by himself. He will continually fly over to the others cage if he can, so I shut the door and he calms down quite a lot. Of course, once the door is open again he's flying through that door to see his mate.

But I feel your pain.. my hands are full of bite marks and scabs where he's drawn blood. I tried to use a set of tight fitting gloves but he's scared of them.


----------



## JoJo's Circus (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooh what a feisty little thing he is!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya tsuka is afraid of gloves too. ive tried lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

DallyTsuka said:


> we've tried the gingerbread man which scares him, we've tried everything.


Scaring him isn’t going to help the situation at all, if anything, you are scaring him to his wits end and he is biting out of fear. Are you doing anything when he bites you, such as pulling back, screaming, etc? If you do any of these, this is something else that shows them they can get a reaction out of you when they bite you, and will become dominant.

For now, DO NOT let him on your hand, instead, use a perch/stick instead until he is more comfortable being on your hand without biting. 

Have a read through these 2 links, they have a lot of good information, one of the links has a training guide and tells you what to do step-by-step (the person is a parrot rehabber):

http://www3.upatsix.com/liz/articles/biting2.html

http://www.parrotalk.net/showthread.php?tid=423

Change your behavior around him, be really gentle and calm, talk softly to him and you will find him more receptive of you.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

will have to. i usually dont. ive rocked my hand, and even have let him drop onto the bed or couch if he bites my hand. doesnt care. bites harder the next time. hes scared of the perches even if he sits on them. hes weird. but well try again


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like Neb and I couldn't take it. I had to give him up. Have you tried the blowing method? Everytime he bites, blow on his head. It's negative reinforcement so highly controversial but looks like ur running out of options!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh ive tried that. he bites faster and harder. those are among his worst bites when ive done that. works with my cats but not my birds. put it this way, jessie has bit right through my ear (shes a cat) and i had to get stiches. it didnt hurt as much as tsuka's bites


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

I've tried perches and it helps .. although Nibbler knows the difference between perch and fingers, so once he's on the perch, he knows to attack the thing holding the perch hahaha.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh man thats all i need. tsukas runs from perches. he knows the difference. but im gonna try it again. well we got a budgie maybe he'll keep tsuka in line lol someone to bully him when theyre out on the playgym


----------

